# 5 string bass suggestions for an extremely picky friend...



## Djent (May 31, 2011)

So, my friend is trying to get rid of his Fender (MIM) Jazz Bass for a 5 string. He really thinks that he can get $550 for his bass ($550 for a used bass?? They cost $600 new!).

He hates Ibanez basses (which is totally ridiculous ), and 5-string Fenders as well, and he doesn't really like Warwicks, Schecters, ESPs, and (I think) Spectors. The only problem? Those are pretty much the only good 5-string manufacturers around.

Can you guys make any suggestions? He probably wants an even trade, or something that you can get for the price of selling a MIM Jazz Bass.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 31, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> So, my friend is trying to get rid of his Fender (MIM) Jazz Bass for a 5 string. He really* thinks that he can get $550 for his bass* ($550 for a used bass?? *They cost $600 new!*).
> 
> *He hates Ibanez basses* (which is totally ridiculous ),* and 5-string Fenders* as well, and he *doesn't really like Warwicks, Schecters, ESPs*, and (I think) *Spectors.* The only problem? Those are pretty much the only good 5-string manufacturers around.
> 
> Can you guys make any suggestions? He probably wants an even trade, or something that you can get for the price of selling a MIM Jazz Bass.


Find a smarter friend? 

But really: "I want almost all the money I spent on this back, and I hate everything, what should I get?"

I usually tell people that finicky and with conflicting goals to figure it out they damn self, I'd do the same if I were you.




Brought to you by the


----------



## ZEBOV (May 31, 2011)

Tell your friend that I called him him a hipster.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 31, 2011)

Get him a Rogue LX205B and tell him he can't have a proper bass until he learns how tie his own shoes, play nicely, and stop being a douche.

Rogue LX205B 5-String Series III


----------



## Spondus (May 31, 2011)

If I was after a new bass, I'd get this


----------



## MassNecrophagia (May 31, 2011)

Brice? Maybe Carvin?


----------



## Leuchty (May 31, 2011)

Musicman Stingray


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 1, 2011)

If he doesn't like Warwick, then I recommend even higher end than that: Dingwall Prima Artist. Can't get better than this, so if he doesn't like it, then he deserves an award for being such a mega hipster. Prima Artist | Dingwall Guitars 

And if that doesn't work.... http://www.amazon.com/First-Act-Cut...8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1306915326&sr=1-1


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 1, 2011)

get him a smack in the head. those a free.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

A lot of constructive posts in here. 

Take your friend bass shopping. Sit his ass in front of a decent bass amp, and bring him some basses. Make him close his eyes if you have to, so he doesn't have any preconcieved notions. 

As someone who doesn't like Warwicks, Schecters, and all but the highest end Fender 5s I can see where he's coming from. Lower end Warwicks can be hit or miss, Rockbass are pretty meh, and the nicer ones are pretty pricey. Schecter basses are decent, especially the Stiletto Studios, but they sound pretty bland, and balance funky. The only Fender 5s I'd get are the Custom Classic Jazz V or Marcus Miller Jazz V, and they are in the higher price bracket.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

Tell him to buy an ESP LTD and shut his god damn mouth


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just as a heads up to your friend in case you haven't informed him already, a MIM bass will not fetch $550.  I found a used Sterling by MM Ray35 for $525 and mine included a Nordstrand pickup. If he can deal with the weight (mine is rather heavy ), they play and sound great and can be had at a pretty reasonable used price.  The Schecter Stiletto 5 studio model is another really nice one for the price, I was trying to find one of those as well and of course there were none to be found, then I buy my bass and 10 of them show up locally. Always how it works!


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinda feel the same as everyone else...hes a complete retard. Has he ever even played these other basses?! Those are a lot of brands to be trying/owning, how does he have the balls to say he hates em? Remember, some people that hate Fender Strats love Teles, so its not always as cut and dry as "Oh, its so-and-so brand? Hate it." I would take him to the local music shop and make him sit down and play through everything. In fact, if you really wanted to go the extra step, sit him down, blind fold him, and start handing him basses. That way his stereotype of brands won't conflict. Its stupid I know, but stupid people call for stupid measures. I honestly have a LTD ESP D6 and love it, played the 5 string version and it rocks. That would be my main suggestion because its sounding like hes wanting a mid level bass anyways. My friend owns several 5 string Yamahas and they are all incredible instruments, not my choice, but still awesome


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jun 9, 2011)

How about a list of what he wants? I'm picky on basses, too, but there are things I'm willing to compromise on if necessary. I think warwicks are ugly, but if I was ina position to buy one that felt great and sounded the way I want, I'd deal with it.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Tell your friend that I called him him a hipster.


If he was a hipster he would obviously stick to Fender, preferably Squier and never step into 5-string territory.

He could probably try a Sandberg, but I don't know how those feel I just know they look amazing  They're definitely on the expensive side though, so that is probably out of the question.

Pretty weird how he hates all the brands that make basses in his price-range


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 10, 2011)

He'll probably get around $350 for a used MIM Fender. Sterling by EBMM might be a good bet; however, I'd tell him to fuck off and buy a Schecter, such as a used California Custom 5 or a used Stiletto Studio 5. I have a couple higher end basses (Rickenbacker, Dingwall, vintage Fender) and I still break out my C-4 pretty often.


----------



## giantchris (Jun 11, 2011)

If I were him I'd try to pickup an old Peavey (think they made a 5 string T45 or something) or I'd pick up an old MTD Beast 5 string. I love the MTD necks though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 11, 2011)

Your friend should uhhh...get one of those things...what are they called? Clues?


----------



## deevit (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like this guy just doesn't like basses.. 

How about Corts and Yamahas? Those are really good basses at a small price.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 11, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Your friend should uhhh...get one of those things...what are they called? Clues?



Not sure if a raging clue is going to make bass shopping any easier.


----------



## btfsam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ibanez made some really nice basses for 2011, tell him to check out the basses that EBMM has to offer, they carry a hefty price tag but for damn good reason.

and 550 for a MIM jazz? thats pretty unheard of, I got rid of mine for 275 on craigslist and was pretty content haha


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> If he doesn't like Warwick, then I recommend even higher end than that: Dingwall Prima Artist. Can't get better than this, so if he doesn't like it, then he deserves an award for being such a mega hipster. Prima Artist | Dingwall Guitars
> 
> And if that doesn't work.... Amazon.com: First Act ME114 Single Cutaway Bass Guitar with Split Single Coil (Black, Rosewood/Basswood): Musical Instruments



Dingwalls look cool but I am really turned off by the dinky banjo/mando frets (and nothing else...)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 15, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Dingwalls look cool but I am really turned off by the dinky banjo/mando frets (and nothing else...)



All a matter of taste. I actually really like the small frets, makes me feel like I'm playing with lower action than if I have same string height over taller frets.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 16, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> All a matter of taste. I actually really like the small frets, makes me feel like I'm playing with lower action than if I have same string height over taller frets.



I just hate the feeling of string on fretboard when playing something fretted. Gets in my vibrato and such. I am used to really big frets (6120 at minimum, most of my gear is 6100s or eq. size) so I don't even feel fretboards ever.


----------



## deevit (Jun 16, 2011)

If you are pushing/bending strings against the fretboard, I'd consider using less power in you left hand. You only need so much, anything more will cost you in speed and comfort, IMO. A hard strike on the right does not mean you have to use a lot of strengt on the left.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 16, 2011)

deevit said:


> If you are pushing/bending strings against the fretboard, I'd consider using less power in you left hand. You only need so much, anything more will cost you in speed and comfort, IMO. A hard strike on the right does not mean you have to use a lot of strengt on the left.



If this is directed at me, I laugh in your general direction. My touch is feather light. The fretboard thing is more for guitar strings than anything, ever tried to bend a bass string between 2 frets to board it? Not going to happen. I still like larger frets however, and if anything they would exemplify the problem you describe, where as smaller frets would allow you to disguise it.


----------



## deevit (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool man, and no need to laugh, just trying to help.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 17, 2011)

The neck "feels" smaller and more effortless to me with less fret height. I have a pretty light touch most of the time, but I do dig in when I rock out (with both hands) so some of it is technique.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 19, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> The neck "feels" smaller and more effortless to me with less fret height. I have a pretty light touch most of the time, but I do dig in when I rock out (with both hands) so some of it is technique.



Frets are indeed good for compensating for a neck that is 'too small' or 'too big' feeling. I gravitate towards larger necks as it is so big frets are excellent. Without Jumbo (6100) frets for example, I find carvin guitar necks a little bit too thin.


----------

